# Well tonite was.......



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

..... *BUTTERMILK* biscuits soaked in Maple Syrup from a friend in New Hampshire. Pork chop and eggs were the sides!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Dang fine looking meal!!!!

Darin


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Breakfast is my favorite supper!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Okay I just ate dinner and now I'm hungry again.........Thanks Paymaster.......


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Now that's home cookin Pay.


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Man, I gotta go make some breakfast NOW !


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

darn fine looking grub there


----------

